# The Litter Has Arrived!



## mamabun (Jan 2, 2017)

Found these cute critters under a mound of fur  I'm so excited and happy. Matilda is skinny and active this morning and Frank is acting like king of the castle!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 2, 2017)

Good job Matilda!!


----------



## mamabun (Jan 2, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Good job Matilda!!


I'm doing the Happy Dance Bunnylady


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 2, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## mamabun (Jan 2, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome! Great job!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2017)

sweet!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 2, 2017)

They're so adorable!!! Congrats on a great first litter!


----------



## mamabun (Jan 2, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Awesome! Great job!


Thank you!


----------



## mamabun (Jan 2, 2017)

DutchBunny03 said:


> They're so adorable!!! Congrats on a great first litter!


Thank you!


----------



## mamabun (Jan 6, 2017)

Day 5: The critters are doing great, squirmmy and noisy! And even in this cold weather!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 7, 2017)

Awww!!! They look great! Do you use a heatlamp?


----------



## mamabun (Jan 7, 2017)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Awww!!! They look great! Do you use a heatlamp?



Thank you @DutchBunny03 . Yes, we picked one up a couple of days ago, although they didn't need it they are so warm in her fur but it's extra warmth for them anyway. Even Matilda is soaking up the heat now.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice! Rabbits are like cats. If they can, they'll just lay in the sun(or under a heatlamp) all day.


----------



## N F C (Jan 14, 2017)

Congratulations on the litter, that's great they're doing well.


----------

